#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-25
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<atrix> sup all
<atrix> i'm looking at buying a lpt soon, just wan't to know whether its going to run 7.04
<atrix> is this the place i can request a lookup of some sort?
<atrix> ?
<Nailor> Well, the laptoptestingteam wiki gives some hints
<Nailor> And google + different forums
<Linea> quit
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-26
<atrix> anyone around?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-27
<nothingssomethin> hey
<nothingssomethin> what's goin on i got a question
<nothingssomethin> anyone avail
<Nailor> ?
<nothingssomethin> ooh
<nothingssomethin> ok
<nothingssomethin> well i have a dell laptop and i installed the nivida drivers and it starts up but dosn't run it goes blace
<nothingssomethin> black
<Nailor> Which way did you install nvidia drivers?
<nothingssomethin> easy ubuntu
<nothingssomethin> and i installed it by clicking desktop effects under preffrence
<nothingssomethin> i fixed it once
<nothingssomethin> and i rember it was
<nothingssomethin> but i don't know the text the people told me
<nothingssomethin> the problem was it was taging the wrong monoiter as the default monotor
<Nailor> Maybe you could revert your easy ubuntu changes?
<Nailor> And then try installing nvidia drivers etc. using synaptics (via nvidia-glx package)
<Nailor> Using third party tools to install software (like easy ubuntu, automatix) is the best guarantee to get your computer broken so that no one is able to help you
<Nailor> I don't know what easy ubuntu does, but seems it's like automatix, installing different software and (eventually) causing problems
<nothingssomethin> no i just had to edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf or something and then it worked after i put that ltext and i just need the line again
<Nailor> try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nailor> I strongly recommend not to use any automatic configuration tools like Easy Ubuntu and Automatix
<Nailor> While they give you some advance in installing particular software you never can be too sure are the tools and the changes they do tested properly
<Nailor> For example edgy->feisty upgrade was a pain to automatix users
<nothingssomethin> 07:28:07 AM) Nailor: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg                     what does that do
<nothingssomethin> is that a gui editor or an auto config
<Nailor> Run it in terminal
<Nailor> It asks details about your hardware and build your Xorg.conf according to those
<nothingssomethin> would that help with the wrong configuration of my nvidia settings
<Nailor> Might help
<Nailor> You should try the official support channel #ubuntu for more help
<Nailor> This channels is for the laptoptestingteam, not for support
<nothingssomethin> aaah
<serge> hi
<serge> is there an updated list of the laptop models being currently tested ?
<serge> for gutsy?
<schoolinux> Hi, I need to know something about lenovo N200 notebook, anybody can help?
<schoolinux> it looks like nobody's here:(
<schoolinux> Hi, I need to know something about lenovo N200 notebook, anybody can help?
<dawkirst> Hello. Will my Compaq Presario 700 work well with Ubuntu?
<dawkirst> Sorry for the question, just realized I should have asked in #ubuntu.
<dawkirst> Cheers!
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-28
<califalcon> sup guys
<Nailor> nuttin. :)
<califalcon> can anyone by any chance help me with a sound card problem for my laptop? I know this is not support however nobody know the anwser to my question in support
<Nailor> what kind of problem?
<califalcon> Nailor I only have sound thru my spdif/headphone output and nothing thru the speakers for my hda-intel soundcard on my Acer Aspire 9810 laptop
<Nailor> do you have any other os on your computer like windows where the speakers work?
<califalcon> my sound card has several outputs including ones for the buildin TV tuner however I can't find where I can change the output so that I can get sound thru the 2.1 power speakers on the laptop, I believe normally it should happen automatically when unplugging the headphone but it doesn't, and this is driving me nuts hehe
<califalcon> yep works perfect on windows
<Nailor> Hm. That's weird.
<califalcon> I even upgraded to alsa 14rc4 no change
<Nailor> I've always tought that the plug/speaker selection is more a physical thing automatically controlled by the sound chip
<califalcon> every other laptop I have works fine except this one
<Nailor> The tv tuner might be a problem
<califalcon> yep I don't expect that tv tuner to work, I just think that a configuration somewhere is telling the driver to output to spdif only but I have not idea where hehe
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-29
<afx> 'lo
<Sif1> hi
<Sif1> I need help to edit a logout.jsp.. who can help me?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-30
<gambler2003> Good Morning people.  I need a bit of help with a Dell inspiron 1501.  When I run the CD it won't find any disks or partitions.
<gambler2003> anybody out there that might be able to help?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-01
<Miles> hi
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-23
<danielm_mc> bah, my vtbook problems persist
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-24
<esac> you guys might know better than the main channel. what kind of resume from suspend time should i expect ?
<pwnguin> esac: is it a toshiba?
<esac> lenovo thinkpad t61p
<pwnguin> oooh
<esac> duo core 2.2ghz, 4gb ram
<esac> vista resumes in about 15 seconds, but ubuntu is more like 1 minute
<pwnguin> i wish those were out when i bought my lapto
<esac> ya, its a nice laptop :)
 * pwnguin is lucky if resume works at all =(
<pwnguin> its crazy. all i could find was a t41x
<pwnguin> which was ancient
<pwnguin> two months later, that model came out
<pwnguin> I assume you mean Suspend-to-RAM
<pwnguin> esac: have you seen thinkwiki?
<esac> noooo whats that
<esac> sounds like a wiki just for thinkpads
<esac> ill check it out
<pwnguin> http://thinkwiki.org/
<pwnguin> its exactly like it sounds like
<pwnguin> esac: mjg is your guy on suspend, really
<pwnguin> (I'm not sure how enthusiastic about he is about that status)
<esac> oh ya i worked with him on a vaio about 2.5 years ago
<pwnguin> so is that a tablet model?
<pwnguin> seems like no
<esac> nope
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-25
<coobra^> hello my laptop has SIS chipset and network and grafics dont work what can i do ???
<coobra^> my laptop is a : Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo v5515
<coobra^> any ideas :/
<SAn> hi , i have an old Dell Latitude CSX laptop
<SAn> i have a problem with the CPU frecuency, the report (dont remember how i get the report now, hwinfo maybe) says that the frecuency is 140Mhz
<SAn> but i know the CPU frecuency is 500 Mhz
<SAn> any ideas on how to set the apropiate frecuency? could be an error of the report? (the BIOS says that is runing  on 500mhz but...i dont know if it is hardcoded)
<SAn> hi , i have an old Dell Latitude CSX laptop and  i have a problem with the CPU frecuency, the report (dont remember how i get the report now, hwinfo maybe) says that the frecuency is 140Mhz but i know the CPU frecuency is 500 Mhz.  any ideas on how to set the apropiate frecuency? could be an error of the report? (the BIOS says that is runing  on 500mhz but...i dont know if it is hardcoded)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-27
<esac> is there a file that gets executed when the computer goes to sleep and when it wakes up so i can add custom stuff to it ?
<esac> no mjb ?
<pwnguin> mjb?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-28
<danielm_mc> yo
<danielm_mc> anyone online?
<danielm_mc> anyone online?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-22
<gangil> hi I hv a dell inspiron 1420 with ubuntu 8.10 installed on it
<gangil> it really heats up while runnning ubuntu
<gangil> n sometimes shows a cpu usage upto 100%
<gangil> what do i do?
<gangil> plz. help!!!!!!!!!!
 * gangil wake up people....
<gangil> no dont leav e
<onasut> What version would you install on an Acer TravelMate 212TX?
<onasut> CPU 800 MHz - RAM 128 MB - HDD 10 GB - 14.1" TFT 1024 x 768 ( XGA )
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-25
<bb2> hi, got some network problems with HPPavilion any simmilar
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-27
<Peace-> here toshiba equium a100-063
<Peace-> works everything
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-07-03
<kennett> What's a good system temp monitoring program?
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-06-30
<checkin> I am unable to toggle wireless on/off, mute/unmute, play/pause using Front operation panel LED keys on my Toshiba Qosmio F60. Currently I need to enable WiFi/Bluetooth from Windows for it to work. Fn+F8 toggle works as soft block/unblock only if I have already enabled WiFi under Windows. Any ideas as how this can be done? I have tried Ubuntu 13.04 as well. The only LED Touch button that works under Ubuntu is the Volume Up/Dow
#ubuntu-laptop 2015-06-28
<ntnth> usb modem not detecting on the ubuntu machine
<ntnth> can anyone help me on this?
#ubuntu-laptop 2016-06-27
<arzock> hi
<arzock> i'm looking for some advice about the purchase of a laptop, not sure this is the right section
